# Importing?



## BLReed (Jul 22, 2014)

Does anyone here have any experience importing Paphs to the US?

I signed up for Level II ePermits with APHIS. Do I email the permits 
and bar codes to the exporter? It also says that the permit is to be for
a specific entry point with Hawaii being for Orchids. How do I know
which route the package will take. I've had other items sent from
the same foreign location processed through New York and other
times through Los Angles. Seems the first plane out gets it.

Importing from several countries. Certainly from a Supplier that 
provides a Phytosanitary Certificate and CITES Certificate.



Any tips or guidance appreciated.


----------

